# Ours, fulltime and it ain't big enough. just trying a photo taken at a campsite....



## Drover (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## landoboguy (Jan 9, 2020)

file not found


----------



## Drover (Jan 9, 2020)

I can see it.


----------



## landoboguy (Jan 9, 2020)

So can I now 

looks good.How d you find the over cab bed, missus hated it, but I was ok with it.
I had similar on a Chausson Flash 05 a while back, and the garage space at the back if flipping the bunks up was ideal


----------



## Drover (Jan 9, 2020)

I hate the overcab bed ,even though its huge. It's used for storage.
We sleep in the double over the garage   ..
We have had it for 5 years with very little trouble.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice looking van


----------



## martinmartin (Apr 14, 2020)

Ahab would of speared it, there's a look of Moby Dick  about the van but there are a lot of advantages an overhead cab has .


----------



## Asterix (Apr 14, 2020)

Is that a kangaroo sign in the side window? I had a kiwi one the same but just threw it out last week as it was all faded and cracked.


----------



## colinm (Apr 14, 2020)

The invisable man is standing by the rear wheel.


----------



## martinmartin (Apr 14, 2020)

colinmd said:


> The invisable man is standing by the rear wheel.


They maybe a pair of smart shoes off red dwarf and returned the owner to his whale.


----------



## Drover (Apr 15, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Is that a kangaroo sign in the side window? I had a kiwi one the same but just threw it out last week as it was all faded and cracked.


Yeh, we normally spend Jan/feb in a motorhome in Australia..added a few weeks in NZ north island last year ((2019)  great place.  We have been to the south island 10 years ago.
We were going to spain this year after an Iceland trip but a virus put paid to that.


----------



## in h (Apr 15, 2020)

martinmartin said:


> Ahab would of speared it, there's a look of Moby Dick  about the van but there are a lot of advantages an overhead cab has .


It looks to me as i it would be badly affected by sidewinds with that big nose.


----------



## Drover (Apr 16, 2020)

colinmd said:


> The invisable man is standing by the rear wheel.


The camouflage jacket and trousers are available at major outlets


----------

